# WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:



## Administrator (15. Februar 2005)

*WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Vordack (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

?? ignoriert mich einfach ??


----------



## kaioshin (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

helden in stumpfhosen? gibts auch scharfhosen? *g*


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				kaioshin am 15.02.2005 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> helden in stumpfhosen? gibts auch scharfhosen? *g*



Ohje, da hab' ich den Film schon nicht ausstehen koennen  
Werden die Strumphosen dann vom Schneider, oder Ledermacher hergestellt? Oder gar Schmied *g*

Na vielleicht wird's ja noch von einem andern Namen eingeholt *hoff*


----------



## Quintus (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Loosa am 15.02.2005 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> kaioshin am 15.02.2005 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Helden in Strumpfhosen...ist zwar ganz lustig der Name,aber für eine ernste,dauerhafte Gilde einfach nur albern.


----------



## Tyrael (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Vordack am 15.02.2005 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ?? ignoriert mich einfach ??



Gerne ....  




			
				Quintus am 15.02.2005 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 15.02.2005 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum?
Warum ernst?
WoW ist ein Spiel, das, so krank sich das jetzt anhören mag, Spaß machen soll - und das drückt HIS wohl am besten aus.  ²



			
				BlackSab am 15.02.2005 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wuhahahaha
> 
> 1. Wer will schon in der PCGames-Gilde sein?
> 2. Wer will schon in der PCGames-Gilde sein, die auchnoch so einen beknackten Namen hat? (egal, welcher da rauskommt)



 :-o Ausser "Enthaltung" sind die Namen doch nicht übel ....  

Zum Rest - *gähn*


----------



## BlackSab (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

Wuhahahaha

1. Wer will schon in der PCGames-Gilde sein?
2. Wer will schon in der PCGames-Gilde sein, die auchnoch so einen beknackten Namen hat? (egal, welcher da rauskommt)


----------



## Mahatma77 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

"Enthaltung" is'n ziemlich cooler Name: Dafür!!!


----------



## Herr-Sengele (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

Hmm, wieso seid ihr alle für den imho 



Spoiler



beklopptesten


 Namen?
Und so wenige für "Die gratia", das hat wenigstens Stil imho.
Wahrscheinlich stimmen alle ab die eh nicht in der Gilde sein werden um diejenigen mit dem bekloppten Namen rumlaufen zu sehen...

gruß,


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

Warum ist "Störstelle" net mit aufgeführt? *DAS* wäre mal ein passender Name für eine Klasse-Gilde...

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Herr-Sengele am 16.02.2005 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, wieso seid ihr alle für den imho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde ja schon englische Gildennamen 



Spoiler



bekloppt


. Da kannst du dir sicherlich ausrechnen, wie sehr ich lateinische Namen "mag". 

Im Chat:
[Jemand]Die gratia?? Wer ist den gratia!?!


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Herr-Sengele am 16.02.2005 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich stimmen alle ab die eh nicht in der Gilde sein werden um diejenigen mit dem bekloppten Namen rumlaufen zu sehen...


Befürchte ich auch ...
192 Leute habe ich den WoW Gilden Threads jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen ...


----------



## Vordack (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Worrel am 16.02.2005 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Herr-Sengele am 16.02.2005 00:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



196 Leute mittlerweile, heute Morgen waren es noch 146 Leute. Midestens 50% der Leute sind nicht-Spieler, da bin ich mir sicher.

@Miffi

So wie's aussieht wird es DOCH ein deutscher Name


----------



## ShadowSoul (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

hät nen viel besseren namen:

Wir zahlen um alleine zu Spielen


----------



## Hell-is-on-Earth (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

Wo ist mein Kommentar hin? 

Gibts doch nich


----------



## Tyrael (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Hell-is-on-Earth am 16.02.2005 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist mein Kommentar hin?



Womöglich im andren Namensthread?


----------



## w000t (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



> Die gratia ("von Gottes Gnaden")



Ich mit meinen jetz fast 5 Jahren Latein sag mal nix dazu.....
 


PS: Ja, ich beherrsche diese Sprache wirklich und man lernt nebenbei auch noch Deutsch. (schöner Nebeneffekt)


----------



## Takeshii (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

Ich schlage mal lieber keinen _passenden_ Namen für diese "Gilde" vor, denn dann müsste ich gegen die Netiquette verstoßen...  
Wer so dumme Vorschläge wie die oben aufgeführten macht, gehört in Einzelhaft oder in die Politik.



			
				w000t am 16.02.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die gratia ("von Gottes Gnaden")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willkommen im Klub.


----------



## Mauzie (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

nur ma so zur info Die Drachenritter gibts schon zumindest auf PvE server Kargath


----------



## Xardas (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Takeshii am 17.02.2005 01:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage mal lieber keinen _passenden_ Namen für diese "Gilde" vor, denn dann müsste ich gegen die Netiquette verstoßen...
> Wer so dumme Vorschläge wie die oben aufgeführten macht, gehört in Einzelhaft oder in die Politik.
> 
> 
> ...



dem schließe ich mich an ^^


----------



## timurlenk (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Xardas am 21.02.2005 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Takeshii am 17.02.2005 01:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et ego.


----------



## Tyra3l (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				timurlenk am 24.02.2005 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Xardas am 21.02.2005 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito


----------



## Harrykim (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

Orden des Lichts is sowas von abgenutzt. Ich bin für Banausen und Gnome.  
Alternativ find ich aber auch "die gratia" nicht schlecht.


----------



## Vordack (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Harrykim am 28.02.2005 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Orden des Lichts is sowas von abgenutzt. Ich bin für Banausen und Gnome.
> Alternativ find ich aber auch "die gratia" nicht schlecht.



Also, noch mal:

Helden in Strumpfhosen war auf dem Server schon vergeben (zum Zeitpunkt der Gildengründung Platz 1),

Orden des Lichts auch.

Also die PVG PVP Gidle heißt *Banausen und Gnome* und wir haben mächtig viel fun


----------



## Phade (1. März 2005)

*AW: WoW (Allianz-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				w000t am 16.02.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die gratia ("von Gottes Gnaden")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

